# Model S fires



## yamilrx

https://www.local10.com/news/local/...-crash-were-about-to-graduate-from-pine-crest

This can be more negative unwated press againts Tesla. It seems car caught on fire at impact. A third teen was ejected and was Hospitalized. Speed noted as a possible factor. Very sad.


----------



## Brokedoc

The preliminary NTSB report on this crash was released today. As expected, excessive speed was involved. The posted speed limit was 30mph on this street with 25mph for the turn that the accident occurred.

3 seconds before the crash, the car was going 116mph and was at 108mph 2 seconds before the crash when the driver applied the brake. At the time of the initial impact, speed was 86mph. Such a tragedy. Hopefully the new speed limiting feature will prevent deaths like this in the future.

https://www.ntsb.gov/investigations/AccidentReports/Reports/HWY18FH013-prelim.pdf


----------



## gaswalla

The new speed limiting software by Tesla is dedicated to this young driver.
Rest in peace


----------



## Point 3




----------



## Karl Sun

New Tesla S fire. 
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/f...all-night-2018-12-19?siteid=yhoof2&yptr=yahoo

No deaths though.


----------



## John

A local TV news producer called me today asking me if I'd talk about Tesla safety in light of the most recent fire here in Los Gatos. (She has heard me discuss Tesla before at local events.)

I declined, saying that I didn't think one Tesla catching on fire is news when 150,000 other cars catch fire each year in the US. Just couldn't bring myself to participate in the dismal job that is modern "if it bleeds, it leads" journalism. They think they are "just reporting the news," but in a state as diverse as California, and a country as diverse as the US, there must be ACTUAL news to report, rather than just a titillating schadenfreude exercise involving Tesla.


----------



## jsmay311

John said:


> [...]there must be ACTUAL news to report, rather than just a tintillating schadenfreude exercise involving Tesla.


"Tintillating" may not be a word, but I think it probably should be.


----------



## garsh

Since this appears to have become a generic "Model S fires" thread, I've updated the title.


----------



## kort677

FUD


----------



## MelindaV

Look, fires are not just a Model S issue


----------

